# Unsticking solenoid



## PhilD (Oct 25, 2009)

I've just acquired a Classic, which had been neglected; I've stripped it down completely (down to splitting the boiler), descaled and cleaned it, but the solenoid valve is still stuck.

(I assume that's it anyway; plenty of flow from the steamwand, but nothing from the grouphead; the OPV opens relieving pressure back into the tank).

Any tips on how to "unstick" the solenoid valve; I've descaled it as long as I dare (the brass starting to discolour)? Or is it time for a replacement valve?

Phil


----------



## Schnorbitz (Jul 5, 2009)

Are you sure it's not the OPV? Did you open it up and check? I ask because I think this is what happened to mine, got stuck open with a bit of scale or something. Pump works but no flow through the group head.

Otherwise, no I don't know how to further check the solenoid apart from what you've already done.


----------



## PhilD (Oct 25, 2009)

Pretty sure it's the solenoid valve; I can pump water out of the steam wand, so water must be getting into the boiler past the OPV. When you close the steam valve, only then (after a second or so of pumping) does the OPV open to vent back into the reservoir.

Going to have another go with the descaler and cleaner on the solenoid valve I think. I wonder if the valve can be opened up at all? There's a large nut that sits below the coil that looks like it should come undone, but it was ****ing tight...

Phil


----------



## PhilD (Oct 25, 2009)

Some success to report; I stripped off the solenoid valve again, and after leaving it soaking in CalyPuff for a while, I've managed to clean out a load of brown gunk. The valve now seems to move (a cocktail stick in the top opens the piston, and water flow from a tap seems to divert).

However, I'm still getting no water out the grouphead. And now the OPV doesn't seem to open either - the pump pressures up and labours, yet I get water out the steam wand just fine.

Grrrr...

Phi


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Keep at it PhilD


----------



## meatman (Aug 7, 2009)

when you press the coffee button, can you hear a click, if so the solenoid is ok and needs cleaning, just split the main housing, remove coil then unscrew the housing, a paper clip is ideal for clearing the blockage , hope this helps


----------



## PhilD (Oct 25, 2009)

Just following this up, albeit some time later, but I finally got it working!

As suggested, it was just a really gunky solenoid valve. In the end, I opened the valve body as meatman suggested, and indeed, there was enough gunk in there to stick things up.

A quick rinse in PulyCaff, and all is well again. I think I've now got a thermostat problem, but that's another issue...

Phil


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Replacing the thermostat is a good idea.

The 100c thermostat is better than the original one supplied.

You get slightly hotter water and I have found it is a wee bit more consistent too.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, i have a supply of thermostats for your machine. visit my site and i will be able to help. is there any heat at all from boiler, if not it may be that boiler has failed and may need replacing. regards


----------



## PhilD (Oct 25, 2009)

I seem to have the opposite problem; too much heat...

From a cold-start, the machine heats up and the brew-temp ready light illuminates within a minute or so. However, the temp seems way too hot - lots of steam and spray out the filter, and most importantly, burnt coffee







It's as though the brew stat is cutting out around the temp of the steam stat. Flicking the steam switch on only takes a couple of seconds before the ready light again, which suggests the brew temp is too high.

Phil


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi phil, your problem definately sounds like a thermostat problem, it would be worth changing both stats as one faulty stat can affect the working of the other, you dont know which till you change them. we used to change both as a matter of course at Gaggia. if you need any more help please see my website. regards


----------

